# ESP light on and no fault codes on VAGCOM - HELP!



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,

Got a weird one, I had the front NS ABS sensor fail which was throwing fault codes on VAGCOM and illuminating the ESP dash light. I replaced the sensor on Friday and cleared all the fault codes, the ESP light went off and all was hunky dory on the 55 mile drive back from Strictly Dubs, that is until I came to the car today, started it and the ESP light is on again!

Ran the car up on VAGCOM and it's not showing any faults relating to the ABS system or the NS ABS sensor, so I'm left scratching my head a bit.

Wondering if any of you might have any ideas what it might be causing the light. It's a painj because I have an MOT on Tuesday and it won't go through with them light on.

The car is a 2000 X plate 225 quattro.

Cheers!

YT


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

YT-TT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got a weird one, I had the front NS ABS sensor fail which was throwing fault codes on VAGCOM and illuminating the ESP dash light. I replaced the sensor on Friday and cleared all the fault codes, the ESP light went off and all was hunky dory on the 55 mile drive back from Strictly Dubs, that is until I came to the car today, started it and the ESP light is on again!
> 
> ...


You say VagCom is not showing any ESP related faults, is it showing any other faults and if so, what are they.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I had that once and it turned out to be a flat tyre.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Steve - there was a lateral acceleration intermittent fault but that was an old one I think. Cleared that, will take it for a quick spin to see what throws up again. Are you thinking I should be looking for something else? If so what am I looking for?

Smeds - all tyres are at the correct pressure..


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, there are other things that can cause ESP light to come on, faulty MAF/wiring being one. Just wanted to get the complete picture before advising anything.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your help on this. I have to nip out for an hour or two but I will run VAGCOM again when I get back and post up if I find anything..

Cheers!

******


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma (Jan 29, 2010)

MAF meter fault on the engine rather than the ABS module? That'll bring up an ESP fault.

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the same issue with mine ESP! and the ABS also lights up!,

CODES CAME UP AS:

01279 Longitudinal acceleration sender- G251 Implausible Signal
00788 Steering Angle sender No or incorrect setting Sender G-85
00788 Steering angle sender G-85 sporadic: Mechanical fault

I have deleted the code 01279 Longitudinal acceleration sender G251 > Implausible Signal
I still have the 00788 code remaining all the time!.

Can anyone please help?????


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Uhhh!

Nightmare, since the ABS sensor isn't throwing codes I've just discovered:

Engine
16487 - Mass Airflow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103-35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness 0000 0000

and

ABS Brakes
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Faliure

Just off now to research these issues, I'm guessing it'll be open wallet surgery again!

******


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to GSF for your MAF, you will get a genuine Bosch exchange unit cheaper than from Audi. This can cause the ESP fault.

Your car has 2 sensors longitudenal and lateral, think you can only get the G200 sensor from Audi and don't know the cost. Again, this can cause ESP fault. This link shows where they are located :- http://www2.********.co.uk/forum/viewto ... a04568ffcd

If you do replace the lateral sensor, you will need a registered version of VagCom or VCDS to code it to your vehicle.

Hope this helps


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Steve, much appreciated, from a bit of web research, looks like I'm staring down the tick end of £300ish


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma (Jan 29, 2010)

You can also get the Lateral sensor from the TT shop. No idea if this is cheaper than you got quoted by Audi

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/oem.asp?cat= ... duct=30003

Just about to do this one myself......

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------

